# What's your type?



## Athera (Aug 20, 2015)

The question's pretty simple... what attracts you to the opposite/same sex? AND i'm talking personality and appearance. REMEMBER you can praise one trait/body type without putting down the other. I'm gonna start off by saying I like my dudes weird, funny, interesting, clever, tall and slender with dark features!


----------



## Jake (Aug 20, 2015)

really all u have to do is be nice to me and thats it LOL personality is a lot more important than looks and i'm dumb LOL


----------



## Athera (Aug 20, 2015)

Too true! nothing better than someone who is kind.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 20, 2015)

Tall, nice, strong (can give me piggybacks) doesn't make fun of menstruation, preferably a LITTLE bit nerdy, no drugs or smoking, loves animals, wants kids.


----------



## Athera (Aug 20, 2015)

oh yeah, I forgot to mention that drugs are a big no no.


----------



## creamyy (Aug 20, 2015)

Pretty much anyone that will pay attention to me~


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 20, 2015)

Gotta have a tie, gotta have a suit, gotta look cute or you'll get the boot!


----------



## piichinu (Aug 20, 2015)

- tall, slender. uh, brown/black hair. cant have gross feet. good hygiene. straight teeth, etc. 
- not a reddit/4chan user/doesnt make racist/sexist/homophobic "jokes"
- rich would b nice but if not i can carry the team sure
- would be nice if we shared interests. 
- like above, no drugs or smoking. someone who doesnt drink alcoholic beverages too often
- prefer someone kinda introverted i guess

basically someone who is able to respect me and has a pretty nice face if i were to sum it up


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 20, 2015)

er someone with dark hair and a great sense of humor woo
*not a republican* 
*not a scorpio* i was gonna say not a gemini but i remembered chris evans is a gemini so what can you do
*not misogynistic* what a concept, amazing i had to include this
someone who has the same interests as me and is open minded!! GET EXCITED ABOUT MY INTERESTS PLEASE*x-files theme song*

i mean i guess


----------



## Panazel Maria (Aug 20, 2015)

I already have someone I'm attracted to, but I guess I'll list off my preferences for spouse zel.
(Hopefully I didn't misinterpret the TC)


Major (If these aren't satisfied, it's a big no for that person):
1. CANNOT have a necktie, except during one specific scenario.
2. Low amount of trolling, or at least playfulness. I'm not good with jerks.
3. Needs to not be racist/sexist/mean to people
4. No illegal activities
5. No drugs. I had problems with my dad smoking and drinking, and I've seen my aunt get into serious problems with these before. I'd rather not have a spouse with these zel.
6. No bathroom humor.

Minor (Doesn't need to be satisfied, but preference):
1. Videogame experience, enough to 1CC Normals or at least not die constantly in MMOs.
2. Shares some videogames with me, or even same tastes.
3. I'm a...Am I allowed to claim I'm a pervert here? I have no idea...But the person I'd like would need to put up with it.
4. Furries in particular I get along very well with. Bonus points if I have a good image of them in my head.
5. I might act like a dummy myself a lot, but I'm not good with dummies.
6. Finally, someone who's good with weirdos/randomness. As randomness is a big trait of mine...

Traits I don't evaluate:
1. IRL appearance. As I don't remember human faces or even human names well, I don't need to care about appearances.
2. Character preferences, usually. Character preference can usually tell me something about what a person likes, but it's usually not too big a deal zel.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 20, 2015)

Panazel Maria said:


> I already have someone I'm attracted to, but I guess I'll list off my preferences for spouse zel.
> (Hopefully I didn't misinterpret the TC)
> 
> Major (If these aren't satisfied, it's a big no for that person):
> *6. No bathroom humor.*


you sure are a party _pooper_
haha nice one 
jk


----------



## Athera (Aug 20, 2015)

gaming experience is a must for me. If you don't like gaming then there is no possible way this relationship could work, since it's all i ever talk about.


----------



## Moddie (Aug 20, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## WoolenMittens (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm young but still know who I'd like to be in a relationship with! I was in a relationship with an amazing girl who I really loved and we just were perfect for each other, but I broke it off because I learnt I can't handle long distance relationships. Anyway!
Someone who definitely knows video games and is a goofball. I love joking around and playing video games, this is a must!
Preferably introverted. I don't like going to parties and if they're trying to drag me along to one every five seconds, it won't work out.
Loves animals! I understand if like, I dunno, you hate spiders because they're spooky, I hate spiders too, but if you hate puppies then  I don't think I can put up with you. If you're AFRAID of dogs or don't like them because you were traumatised or its religion, that's a completely different story. If you just hate them, then no.
I sound like a prissy brat here, but they have to be somewhere near my level on the knowledge charts. I don't want to date somebody who I have to explain the words I use to every five seconds. I use an extensive vocabulary IRL and. Yeah.

These are the optional things but boy would it be fun if my SO had these traits!
- Smaller than me. I love giving piggy backs and we could do loads of gymnastic things!
- Long hair for me to practice on. I love braiding, but I can't do it in my own hair for some reason!
- Has pets. I love pets so damn much you don't even KNOW. If they have a pet, I'll be coming over to their house wayyyyy more often.


----------



## honeymoo (Aug 20, 2015)

I like guys that are broad and strong looking but really sweet and not too muscly.
Oh and that thing where they look like they haven't slept in months?? like around their eyes are all dark and like they have a sense of humour but aren't sarcastic/negative all the time and cuddly.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 20, 2015)

Big, beefy guys. I want to feel super tiny in comparison. Preferably one that looks like he maybe killed a man, not just went to the gym.


----------



## Athera (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a lot of guys like that at my school, it'd be heaven for you haha!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 20, 2015)

Personality:

- I love girls who are nerdy passionately being into an anime, games, movie series, etc. Not like casually, to the point where if I make a reference they can get it for the most part.
- Girls with a good sense of humor.
- Are looking to start a serious relationship.
- Being compassionate and understanding is a must.
- Likes lots of cuddles.
- Is a cat person.
- A big plus would be someone who is on par with my gaming level. Our relationship would be put to the ultimate test in Mario Kart 8.

Appearance:

- I'm pretty much fine with any hair color, but I am not physically attracted to red hair.
- A somewhat thin body type? I'm not super built or too skinny so I don't want to hold higher expectations for that.
- Doesn't wear too much makeup. They don't even have to use makeup to be honest.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 20, 2015)

They have a good sense of humor and good morals. That's all.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 20, 2015)

I like creative, humble guys. those who like making/creating art and music for example and not bragging about their talents
might seem lame but this is my type


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 20, 2015)

He's got to be built but not to the point where it feels like you're hugging a rock. Brown or dirty-blonde hair, how it's styled really doesn't matter to me. I've had crushes on guys where their hair looks like they just got out of bed, extremely short to where you can't run your fingers through it, and looks like they spent thirty minutes on it. A fair bit of facial hair also makes a guy incredibly more attractive, but extreme amounts of body hair is a big no. There's also some other things in regards to appearance but deals with dress, so that's not really a big defining factor. 

In regards to personality, I don't really care what his interests are as long as some, but definitely not all, are similar to mine. And he's got to be respectful to all kinds of people.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 20, 2015)

Personality:
- Humor (for herself and for me)
- Honestly (probably no1)
- Intimacy (cuddling is the best)
- Considerate
- Compassionate
- Tolerant
- Mature
- Not garrulous
- Decisive

Appearance:
- No red hair
- No pitch high voice
- No big booty or front mountains
- Not too much make-up
- Good hygiene 
- Good smile and good facial proportions

Others:
- At least average IQ


But really, that's just my wishlist.


----------



## Athera (Aug 20, 2015)

nothing lame about that, artistic people are fascinating


----------



## kayleee (Aug 20, 2015)

Funny and tall and sexy aka my boyfriend


----------



## Rizies (Aug 20, 2015)

Personality:
- Humour, I love laughing
- Honesty and Loyalty (No. 1 right here)
- Intimacy (must love to cuddle, even if it's hot out)
- Sweet and caring
- Intelligent, but not too intelligent
- Athletic, must love doing some sort of physical activity
- Can make me smile

Appearance:
- Blue eyes
- Sandy brown hair
- Fit body (think like soccer/hockey player)
- Good hygiene
- Not gorilla hairy
- Hair is well kept (i.e. going to a hair dresser rather than shaving head at home)


To be honest, I am just describing my fianc? and what attracted me to him 5 years ago.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 20, 2015)

Athera said:


> I have a lot of guys like that at my school, it'd be heaven for you haha!


Yeah, I highly doubt they match my type.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2015)

I tend to fall very easily for girls who make me feel like they're really interested in me and care about me and so long as they're a good person that's about all it takes.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 20, 2015)

Mysteriousness and tragedy.  Playfulness and kindness.  Silly, but sometimes serious.  And never taking things too seriously, except always taking things too seriously.

I have a tendancy to end up with what one would identify as 'mama's boy' and 'gamer' until recently.  I have found a young man who is a gamer, but eloquent about /why/ and /what/ he games, and is the furthest thing from mama's boy that one can get.  He's sweet and silly and loves me and I love him...*goes of on tangent about boyfriend's greatness*


----------



## Albuns (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm attracted to people with an ambition, I admire those that have a passion about something~
Those that can bring wise words into a conversation while still keeping it's levity, always a good quality to have.

I dunno, I never really thought about what would appeal to me.

Though, some things that won't:
-Excessive laziness or unwillingness to do something until it's too late.
-Inconsiderate
-Cares waay more about their physical appearances then how they act.
-Expect me to do things for them all the time
-Doesn't even try to be nice and clean
-Seemingly heartless

And the list can go oon and oon~


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 20, 2015)

Uh well I suppose if I rolled out a long list of my videogame husbands and wives, you'd sorta get an idea of the sort of people I look for - male and female. x3 Oops. 

I think personality wise, and this goes for both male and female... Just, I would want them to be kind. Caring. Thoughtful. With a big heart, who will be able to love me as much as I love them, and would be silly and as big a hopeless romantic as me. ;w; Also someone who can make me laugh and smile (but if I like you then the chances are you probably can do that very easily anyway), and someone who is still there as a shoulder for me to cry on. I am very emotional and sensitive at times, and have trouble coping with my emotions and depression, so if they can comfort me even through those times, then they are just the best. <3 I suppose also, I'd like to share common interests with them. Like, if we can't just rant to each other about video games and anime and cute cartoons then, we're going to have trouble getting along.  I mean, not that we won't have much to talk about, but at the end of the day, what else will we do? If we can play games and watch TV shows together and share the same passion and love for those things with each other, then that's the best. 

And finally, I suppose, someone who makes me feel special. Because really, everything I said above, even a friend can possess those traits, and THEY do. But, I want someone to make feel all happy and warm inside whenever I just see them. Of course you'll never keep having those butterfly feelings around them, but... If you can at least still share that same feeling... Of feeling like you are at peace and at comfort when you're around them, because they just make you feel like you are the best, then they are truly the one. If they can make you feel special... If they can make you feel not alone. That's something that means a lot to me. ;w;

Appearance wise, well, I don't want to seem picky (>> really, I shouldn't be because I am hardly good looking myself), but... Well, height wise, I really don't care - both for male and female. I'm short as heck, so it doesn't bother me. I kinda prefer longish hair on boys - girls, I don't really care (girls can look rad with both //). And I do prefer darker hair on boys - for girls, again, I literally have no preference. xD I feel like I am easily more attracted to girls than boys... To be honest, my dream guy would be like Stahl from FE:A (what a babe!!!) and dream girl would be Princess Peach or SS Zelda!! ;ww; 

Wow I seem so picky but I really shouldn't be at all. D:


----------



## biker (Aug 20, 2015)

My "crush" (almost boyfriend) is a good example of what I like. Similar tastes, gentle, patient and asian lol, I love asians so I love his looking.
That's overall all I want right now.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 20, 2015)

Looking back at my 3 most "serious" relationships, all the guys are pretty much completely different except for their sense of humor. Your sense of humor has to be pretty similar to mine for me to even consider dating you or else I'll just get bored of ya. 

And there's the obvious: be sweet to me, caring, nice to my family, and be trying to do something with your life. Can't date no bums.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 20, 2015)

Interior:
-No a$shole
-No gossip
-No throwing shiat to mah family
-No complaining about every fcking thing in the entire world
-Yes being nice
-Yes making me feel better (like,shes not like:ARE U OKAY?!?!?!?)
-Yes supporting meh
-Yes not being the typical whore biatch
-Yes if she is herself and not a fake personality
-Yes if she doesn't fite me every 5 min.
-Yes if she treats mah family good
-Yes if she always finds something to make meh smile (not always)
-Exterior
-Caring about her body parts (not looking purfect,but looking ok,good)


----------



## wassop (Aug 20, 2015)

funny , sweet , dyed , medium , or dark hair , likes hugs , creative , humble , calm , a little taller than me , medium build

personality is always more important than looks , though


----------



## Beardo (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a thing for those tall and skinny guys. But, if he's strong enough to carry me, I'd love that. For personality, I like chill and calm people. Let him be my voice of reason. A good sense of humor is necessary.

For girls, I like them with curves, but only a little belly. Really, as long as they're cute with a fun personality, I'm down.

I haaaatttee body hair, so unless it's head-hair or a little beard, I'd prefer it gone. (Except for arm hair, that's cool with me)


----------



## Llust (Aug 20, 2015)

am i the only person whos actually disgusted by guys who are buff, "overly sexy," and skinny? bc a majority of the time guys like that have really high expectations when it comes to women and just have a terrible personality. every guy ive met is like that, but there are some that are different i guess

i dont really have a preference..but personality counts for everything. example: if you're really cute, im already into you in a way. once i start getting to know you and i realize you're stupid when it comes to common sense, a jerk, clueless, etc etc then the way i see your appearances and personality is down at a negative

i have a lot of flaws physically as well..so guys who are really accepting of those things and everything & doesnt see through my 'fake smiles' are what i look for..but those types of guys are rare imo, so the chances of meeting someone like that are slim


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 20, 2015)

Soushi said:


> am i the only person whos actually disgusted by guys who are buff, "overly sexy," and skinny? bc a majority of the time guys like that have really high expectations when it comes to women and just have a terrible personality. every guy ive met is like that, but there are some that are different i guess
> 
> i dont really have a preference..but personality counts for everything. example: if you're really cute, im already into you in a way. once i start getting to know you and i realize you're stupid when it comes to common sense, a jerk, clueless, etc etc then the way i see your appearances and personality is down at a negative
> 
> i have a lot of flaws physically as well..so guys who are really accepting of those things and everything & doesnt see through my 'fake smiles' are what i look for..but those types of guys are rare imo, so the chances of meeting someone like that are slim



I like chubby guys, just saying.  I try to be open about physical things because, well, I'm not perfect, either.  But I have also found that the.....'buff' or 'overly sexy' guys are not really my type.  They tend to be otherwise fake.  Chubby guys tend to be...well, different.  They tend to be more /accepting/.  Now, my current boyfriend used to be pretty skinny and only started gaining weight recently, but physically he drives me nuts.  Weight/general thickness doesn't really have much of an affect on me.  But my boyfriend is just so...I can't explain it.  He cares about his appearance, so even when he gains weight he looks really good.  He's a bit rough around the edges, (I guess I like that too), and he has a temper.  He always keeps me on my toes.

So no, you aren't the only one not attracted to the buff guys.  Not saying buff guys don't look good, but their personalities almost always turn me off.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 20, 2015)

All I want is nerdy, kind, and being a little pretty wouldn't hurt. Also, as it was said before, no drugs, smoking, etc. That's it pretty much it. Oh, also, needs to have the same sense of humor as me, ex. can crack a joke every once in a while.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 20, 2015)

This going to sound werid, but I'd only really go with guys that are submissive. They can't have temper, because when someone else is mad, I start to amplifiy it back. I would like someone who is kind of quiet and self centered like myself, but can be social and fun in the right situations
. Also someone who enjoys the same things I do, but also I could spend time apart with and don't have to share anything with, because I like my own stuff.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 20, 2015)

Want:
- Someone who cares about their looks. They don't need to look like a supermodel, but at least keep yourself decent.
- A good sense of humor. At least enough not to get offended at my usual sarcastic brand of humor. 
- Shares some interests with me, like video games, shows, hobbies, ect.
- Someone who'll care about me. They don't have to constantly be at my hand and feet but if they're ignoring me most of the time there's a problem.
- Someone who'll be willing to support me.
- Someone who has at least some confidence.

Do not want:
- Someone who's close minded about everything.
- Someone who'll be on my case and grill me over everything I do.
- Someone who treats me like a incompetent child who can't walk two steps without screwing up.
- Someone who'll play mind games with me instead of telling me what they want.

That's just off the top of my head.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 20, 2015)

idk someone cute and peppy and nice and they dress well
like so-http://41.media.tumblr.com/ecb14900da1a9c42e066172e15a76e49/tumblr_nte8mkrI0r1s70o1po1_500.png


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 20, 2015)

Physical:


Spoiler



1. Tall
2. Medium Build
3. Dark hair
4. Not pasty
5. Medium-length hair
6. Sounds like a no-brainer, but good hygiene
7. No chest/back/butt hair. Basically, just try to keep it on the head & appendages. But not too much, either.
8. Decent sense of fashion



Personality:


Spoiler



1. Similar interests
2. Kind & empathetic/compassionate
3. Ambitious
4. Loves animals
5. Good/compatible sense of humour
6. Laid-back
7. Intelligent & socially conscious  
8. Tolerant & open-minded
9. A good balance between masculinity & femininity 
10. Mature & Responsible
11. Good in social situations 
12. Not too needy or jealous
13. Down-to-Earth/Genuine. Pretentiousness is gross.
14. Polite & Considerate


----------



## Athera (Aug 20, 2015)

Lol seriously, who doesn't love asians?


----------



## Buggy (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a thing for redheads and asians appearence-wise, but I don't really care as long as their personality appeals to me!
I like a person who really likes to joke around, but is serious at the correct time. Someone who's a good loser and laid-back. They also have to be good at something I'm interested in but suck at so they can give me pointers (ex. online Pokemon battles ;w. A person who understands children and animals, or at least enjoys their company. Must be compassionate and thoughtful, also have a good sense of humor. I like them to have a variety of interests so I can be introduced to new things. can't be a drug-taker/drinker/smoker. I also don't enjoy having to deal with a hot temper. Having to deal with my brother every day is enough.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 20, 2015)

I like brown eyes, black hair, skinny, pale, no pimples, cute smile, tall, etc.
Basically me.


----------



## tumut (Aug 20, 2015)

I like guys that are laid back, nice, attractive, and into video games. I really like beards too.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't like beards at all, I mean a little facial hair is ok, but too much is no. And a lot of body hair no.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 20, 2015)

Lolololol


Spoiler



Black Hair, Sexy body xD. Big muscles, kind, not stupid, you know just everything that's impossible, but anyone that will take me is awesome xD


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh and to add to mine
I hate facial hair 
And yes, who doesn't love asians?


----------



## piichinu (Aug 20, 2015)

oh yeah same i forgot that i cant stand facial hair


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 20, 2015)

A good sense of humor.
Has to care about people.
responsible.
Must like children.
Have good hygiene.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't have a "type". #single4life


----------



## riummi (Aug 20, 2015)

Spoiler: personality



open-minded**
Responsible 
somewhat laid-back
smart? or around average is cool c:
has good manners





Spoiler: appearance



Asian LOL my parents might get mad if they aren't...but i like em anyways~
Wears glasses c:
Taller than me
Should have a decent sense of fashion
dark hair 
extroverted~ cuz im not lol



or if they look like these guys xD :


Spoiler


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Spoiler:  Personality



sense of humor is a must doe
can't be too uptight, but also not too careless
not clingy (dont like clingy girls)
Sociable, but also loves videogames
A little smart
fun and doesnt judge





Spoiler:  Appearance



medium-Long hair
Straight/wavy sometimes curly hair i supposed hair doesnt matter that much
Shorter than me
good fashion sense
soft lips ^-^



I appologize if I offended anyone!


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 20, 2015)

The guy in my signature is my ideal type  
I mean honestly I don't really have ONE type....I just like certain things about people and they aren't always the same qualities/characteristics. I prefer Asian guys though because I'm Asian and yeah


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Ideal personality:
 Integllent (I like people when they have at least some common sense!)
 Respectful (I hate it when people don't treat adults or even themselves in a nice way)
 Gamer (I want someone I can relate to you know?)
 Open (You'll need to be able to open up to me and tell me what's wrong) 
 Easy to talk to (I want to be able to have a conservation with you! Tell me anything!)

Ideal appearance:
Now that's a secret! 

Pm me if you match my description! jk


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 21, 2015)

Actually, I don't have a preference. I don't like guys anyway. Love is silly.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 21, 2015)

Everything my boyfriend is, c:

but if I had to get specific,
Personality wise:
-really empathetic
-agreeable
-a good listener
-really physically affectionate/ intimate
-a bit more outgoing than I am
-non smoker/other drugs, drinks responsibly 
-hygienic. both bodily and clean around the living environment
-Minimal to no humor about objectifying other females, bathroom humor, etc 
-ability to be a leader, so I can be a follower 
-accepting of natural normal things like periods, having bad hair days, shaving, flaws etc.
-likes to do things besides staying at home. Dates, etc
-honest and straight up
-Likes games, anime, animals (esp cats)
-clingy pls ;v;

physically:
I'm not picky but I guess it doesn't hurt to try?
-Atleast be taller than me, as I'm already really short.
-Please dont be overweight. I mean morbidly obese. Being overweight is fine, but if it takes a tole on your health, just someone who looks out for their health..
-Don't buzzcut all hair off.. It looks nice to see some hair or even some effort put into it.
-my bf is asian so his monolids be v. cute uwu
-not a fan of facial hair.. I think only certain guys can pull it off.
That's it I guess ^^ I don't intend anything to be offensive in any way.


----------



## doveling (Aug 21, 2015)

*personality:*
- fun
- loving
- a good listener
- funny & outgoing
- somewhat intelligent
- not big of a gamer (like no 24/7 please)
- sporty
- talkative

*appearance:*
- dark or light hair
- blue eyes
- freckles YESS
- tall
- not too much muscle, maybe a nice lean bod + nice arms/back 8 )
- quiff or taper cut

mm yes!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 21, 2015)

*personality::* outgoing, funny, sporty, and please don't play video games 24/7 i'd rather do something else lmao, sweet c:
*looks::* i'm a huge sucker for blondes with light colored eyes tbh!! also dress nicely and have an athletic//built body.
i hope i didn't offend anyone !


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 21, 2015)

he cant be a Lebron or Kobe Fan  and definitely not a Dallas Cowboy fan.

i really dont have a type but he has to be taller than me and older.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

Interesting personality, even better if you're into odd stuff. Don't care too much about your looks. I mean hey yes I want to look good if I'm going out but really don't spend 5 hours every morning doing it.. And it helps if you like movies and music somewhat, cause yeah those are my life pretty much.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 21, 2015)

im attracted to girls who are kinda tall, straight long hair, very fashionable, very classy, kind of like the snooty villager type but kind as well, caring and also a good listener.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

I think I qualify in the good listener and tall category otherwise nope


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 21, 2015)

Dear me, I think I might be one of few here who like body hair.

Take that back, I /LOVE/ body hair on men.  Don't know why, didn't even know I liked it until recently, but /DAYUM/.
Fuzzy men will keep you warm at night.  Literally.

As far as women go, I generally like curvaceous cuties.  In fact, just cuteness in general.  Personality speaking, I'm not too picky with women, but I prefer women who aren't white.  I don't know why, maybe I've had too many bad experiences with white women, I don't know.  

I like to think of love as a free thing, so I don't mind being attracted to men, women, or anything in between, but I will say that generally I prefer to be with men.


----------



## Ayaya (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't know why but I'm attracted to people who are androgynous. Personality-wise I like the kind and down-to-earth types.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 21, 2015)

whats with all the people who like long hair?


----------



## kassie (Aug 21, 2015)

+ = good personality traits I look for || - = bad personality traits I avoid

Personality:
+ Kind / caring
+ Honest
+ Good sense of humor
+ Understanding
+ Supportive
+ Adventurous
+ Playful (a big must, can't have someone who is serious all the time.)
Aaaand someone who is _very_ lovey dovey. I like to cuddle, snuggle, spoon etc.

- Condescending
- Secretive
- Lazy
Basically anything that would make them a ****ty person. I also can't have someone who plays video games _all_ the time. Like to the point where it's gaming > me. Yeah... no.

Appearance:
+ Dark features (dark hair, eyes, etc)
+ Taller than me
+ "Soft" (I don't want someone who is "built" or muscle-y)
+ Good hygiene
+ Facial hair and _some_ body hair is attractive to me

- Built / muscle-y, sorry I don't like cuddling rocks.

Wow, I sound pretty picky but I'm actually not lol. ^^;;


----------



## sock (Aug 21, 2015)

Personality is more important to me than looks, but my bf is pretty cute lol I just got lucky. But, I prefer guys with not _too_ much muscle. Idk it just puts me off. And short-ish hair.

Anyway, likes animals, no drugs/gambling/betting/alcohol addictions, considerate, kind, caring, kinda smart, makes me feel safe, funny and cuddly. Also, I prefer guys who put me first. And is older than me. Oh, and a wacky taste in music xD

And...sort of closed? I like to know I'm the only person to know certain things about them, I suppose I just like to feel special, and I'm a jealous person xD

Oh, socially awkward too  idk why

I prefer guys to girls...but in girls, I would say sort of similar. Cute, kind, cuddly, considerate, wacky taste in music. And long hair, lol.


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm attracted to metalheads and it SUCKS. Why? I love metal, but I sure as heck don't look like it. If I had a metalhead boyfriend who was:
- Built/toned nicely. (somewhat skinny, but who obviously still loves to eat and workout)
- Feminist
- Super sweet and respectful
- Hilarious
- With the same interests as me. (Video games, traveling, enjoying a cold beverage/kicking-back/cuddling)
- Successful/motivated
- Loyal 
- Supportive
- Intelligent & logical

I'd die happy. 
I don't like angsty/pissed off wannabe metalheads though. The ones who hate people who are different than them. Those guys should seriously realize that just because others aren't like them, doesn't mean they're mindless sheep/conformists or whatever. I'd want a metalhead who embraces differences and even has interests in music outside of metal too. Oh and I don't like it when guys listen to mainstream metal like Slayer, Megadeath, or whatever and say, "huurr durr I'm soooo into metal." Those guys... should just stop...

I'm pretty sure my desires are unrealistic since most of society don't even favor guys with long hair. Oh well. It doesn't hurt to dream. Here's some men I found on google who would make me melt if I saw them in person. 



Spoiler: AAAGHGGAGH <3








If a guy didn't look like that, I'd be fine with it too. It's just an unlikely preference of mine. (After all, my boyfriend right now is nerdy, overweight, Hispanic, and with short curly hair. I'm attracted to everything about him.) 

As for women, I love them in all shapes, sizes, and races too. (As long as they meet the personality traits above)


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 21, 2015)

Spoiler: Hmmm



I like guys and gals who:

- are fun to be with but give you your own space when you need it

- have a random sense of humor

- have a big imagination and are creative

- like reading books and going to the movies

- have hobbies and are happy doing their own thing as well as couple stuff

- don't text/call all day long (I'm so nice I know)

- attraction varies from person to person but there's gotta be a mutual spark there. Nice smile and hair, good personal hygiene, yummy smell/perfume/cologne all help


In all honestly I much prefer my own space, and I am a terrible girlfriend because I'm really unromantic! I don't enjoy all the cuddling and living in each others pocket, I only like the fun stuff


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> Spoiler: Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm not much for stalker types either that call and text everyday, we need our own space indeed. Also since I don't get along well with my parents.. Yeah I pretty much live there cause I guess it's better than being hobo and I sometime I feel a bit bad only being at other people's place.

But I can't imagine having someone over while my mom is home, seriously...


----------



## Hai (Aug 21, 2015)

I like boys and girls, so I'll make something for both 

♂

- tall guys
- slender bodies 
- dark hair or dyed in blue/green etc. 
- a nice face and voice
- not to much muscle
- no blondes


♀

- hair colour doesn't matter, but dyed hair (in pink/blue/green...) is a plus
- big breasts c:
- a nice face and voice
- no extremely thin bodies (I like my women a bit chubby)


For both: 

- intelligence
- dominance (I don't mind shy people though)
- humour
- kindness
- nerds
- metalheads
- goths
- tattoos and piercings
- no sports enthusiasts please :'D
- no arrogance


----------



## Athera (Aug 21, 2015)

yeah! I'm a short haired girl, where's the love?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 21, 2015)

Short hair, long hair, doesn't matter~
So long as you have blonde hair, I'm almost immediately attracted to you! ...That may be a bad thing, oh wells.. ;w;
Bonus if you wear glasses, hue.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 21, 2015)

Athera said:


> yeah! I'm a short haired girl, where's the love?



some guys are so obsessed with long hair it's kinda funny. my hair was pretty long up until a week ago (down to my bellybutton) but i chopped it off and it's now shoulder length. the guy cutting my hair was like "your cutting your hair so short means you have a boyfriend right? because long hair gets attention from guys so that means you already have a boyfriend?" and i'm like BARF i just want short hair so it stops shedding/getting everywhere. who cares what guys like


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 21, 2015)

I always look for personality and attitude towards certain things.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 21, 2015)

I would want to be with someone who...

☆ is respectful to me and others
☆ has a good sense of humor and can make me laugh
☆ outgoing
☆ has a pretty nice body ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?) although I'm not too picky
☆ takes care of me when I'm sick and makes soup (since I'm sick a lot lol)
☆ little to no body hair pls
☆ has cute quirks/habits
☆ good hygiene
☆ will play video games, watch anime, and movies with me


----------



## Athera (Aug 22, 2015)

yeah! last year i had the long brown hair then I cut it and now guys stopped talking to me hahaha ohh well...


----------



## Azza (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't really have a type I guess... I haven't really thought about what I look for in someone.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm into cute, nerdy girls.

Big no-no's for me are popular girls, Sharp-blonds and talking nonstop. Also they need to be smart but not a brainiac.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2015)

Azza said:


> I don't really have a type I guess... I haven't really thought about what I look for in someone.



Same for me, buddy.  Although there are a couple givens....:

-Girls who are nice and caring
-Take care of yourself and look nice
-Shorter than me (I'm 6 feet and 4 inches tall, so that shouldn't be too hard.  But if it's a girl who's like three or four inches taller than me I'm like HEY, WHOA, UM....)
-Good sense of humor
-Smart, but not too smart
-Loves videogames
-A girl who is an introvert like me (no parties please unless it's a birthday...)
-Knows when to be serious and when to joke around
-Likes to watch or at least acknowledges sports (Baseball and Basketball mostly, I hate Football.  Ew)
-Doesn't require me to like and follow music closely.  I don't really listen to music, sorry.  Granted there are some songs I like more than others, but I don't follow music closely nor listen to it most of the time.  I do like OST's of videogame music that sound good though


Mainly just those.... I will post more if I think of them.  Though I've never had a girlfriend before, so I'm not sure EXACTLY what I want since I don't have much experience in the field.....


----------



## brutalitea (Aug 22, 2015)

- not misogynistic
- not homophobic
- not racist
- have a steady, good income
- own a car
- not a republican/conservative
- intelligent
- kind
- sense of humor
- must love books
- not possessive 
- no smoking
- no drugs
- not a big drinker
- not obsessed with sports
- okay with staying home, like not socializing every night or every other night
- good hygiene

Physical-wise, it's different for me depending on male or female.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 22, 2015)

I personally would totally date a girl who plays Pok?mon, that would be awesome.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I'm into cute, nerdy girls.
> 
> Big no-no's for me are popular girls, Sharp-blonds and talking nonstop. Also they need to be smart but not a brainiac.



Yeah... I'm not the most talkative myself and I prefer discussing serious topics rather than small-talking for hours. And yeah, I probably posted about my looks pref's but I prefer more feminine men rather than this macho type.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 22, 2015)

-6 foot
-Big lips
-Hairy legs


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 22, 2015)

So my dream guy is my boyfriend hands down, I literally made a list a long time ago, and he matches it all. Tall, hilariously goofy, lanky, skinny string bean of a man, with big nose, thick eyebrows, who is really talented and smart. This is based off of my dream men throughout my life... which some people might be like, WHAT? But yeah... here is a list of the men I grew up loving. My babe is like a combo of all their best parts.



Spoiler: BABES









Bill




David/Jareth(Both of them)




Other David




Jim(In all of his forms through present day)
(There are more but these are the ones I can think of right meow...)
OH WAIT! And...




Steve<3 (No, this isn't a joke... I literally love him.)



Oh and for girls it's really just that they're not *****es... like all girls are so hot... I don't even care what you say, they are all hot!


----------



## Thunder (Aug 22, 2015)

Javocado said:


> -6 foot
> -Big lips
> -Hairy legs



Jav x Donkey Kong, a match made in heaven.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2015)

Thunder said:


> Jav x Donkey Kong, a match made in heaven.



Indeed. Go jav a drum blast 

But yeah, as bad sense of humor as me is pretty much a must. I am way too easily amused and entertained (though I take things in a serious way when I need to).


----------



## mirukushake (Aug 22, 2015)

TOP from Big Bang. 

More realistically, pretty much as long as he has a good sense of humor that matches mine, the rest I don't really care about too much. All of my past boyfriends and guys that I've dated have all been _really_ different from each other.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

I would date anyone as long as their kind o(≧o≦)o


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I would date anyone as long as their kind o(≧o≦)o



Well, yeah that's a given, I wouldn't want to hang around a-holes if I can prevent it.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 22, 2015)

but like seriously I dont really want a relationship
I just wanna be FREEEEE


----------



## laurenx (Aug 22, 2015)

built and tall is a + but as long as you're a cutie i don't really mind. i don't like to be overwhelmed w/ the compliments and i love you's so someone who just chills out and acts like my best friend. adventurous, funny, and into different things than me so i can pick up some new activities.


----------



## tobi! (Aug 22, 2015)

B Positive


----------



## ams (Aug 22, 2015)

Someone who's nice to other people and is kind of an introvert. Appearance-wise I'm super into dudes that look like lumberjacks. Like a beard and a plaid shirt and I'm done. My god I'm so Canadian.


----------



## Raviuchiha (Aug 22, 2015)

Physically I prefer taller guys that are decently built. I also like when guys have really cute smiles. Brunette hair and green eyes would be a plus but it doesnt really matter. I have a thing for guys with nice backs haha. Personality wise just someone fun that understands me and that wants to do fun crazy things with me, no one else wants to do. In general I'm not that picky tho.


----------



## KatTayle (Aug 22, 2015)

I like people who are really fun to hang around mostly. Usually if we share common interests or enjoy doing the same thing.

Appearance wise, it doesn't really matter unless I get physically repulsed just looking at them


----------



## disneydorky (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm a sucker for guys with well styled blonde hair. Clean cut, 5'6"-5'10" kind of a dork, funny, likes to watch movies and snuggle. Will let me have a poodle, he has to love Disney (I work for Disney, so that's not too hard of a characteristic for me to find).


----------



## Athera (Aug 23, 2015)

'no parties unless it's birthdays'... so true, I hate being dragged along to parties.

- - - Post Merge - - -

well you're in luck because I happen to posses all 3 of those brilliant qualities.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Aug 23, 2015)

Intelligent nerds!


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 23, 2015)

Nothing much, really. Appearances don't matter too much to me at all, but I definiitely do love a girl who has similar interests as me, actually talks about stuff, and is a nice person in general. I'm more into introverted girls though, and definitely a no go if she's into alcohol and drugs. A bit of alcohol can do but I'll just make her quit


----------



## Hai (Aug 23, 2015)

Why does everyone here hate alcohol? Don't you drink?


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 23, 2015)

Hai said:


> Why does everyone here hate alcohol? Don't you drink?



Well it kind of harms the body quite a bit, so nope. Definitely gonna give it a shot sometime in my life though, see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Aug 23, 2015)

I like short and chubby. Short hair is great if she can pull it off. I also am really attracted to Asian women more than other races for some reason


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 23, 2015)

Hai said:


> Why does everyone here hate alcohol? Don't you drink?



I don't mind if someone drinks alcohol, but I personally can't stand someone who has to drink all the time or someone who can't just hangout with friends without getting drunk. I'm not a fan of dealing with drunk people, especially people who get so drunk the sober people have to spend their whole time taking care of them. That's when it becomes a huge turn off for myself.


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 23, 2015)

KatTayle said:


> Appearance wise, it doesn't really matter unless I get physically repulsed just looking at them



This.

Usually though I prefer that we share interests, and that the other person is kind and doesn't have to do with smoking or drinking.


----------



## riummi (Aug 23, 2015)

Actually if your decent and i like your personality, you'll just start to look attractive/cute to me xD


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 23, 2015)

Probably someone kind, quite modest, and has pretty good moral standards. Also- bonus points if they're a gamer or are about as shy as me. I tend to be more comfortable around someone I can relate to.

EDIT: Also someone who I can respect, and who respects my choices in return. I wouldn't want to be arguing over different opinions when they can just be discussed civilly.


----------



## milkyi (Aug 23, 2015)

Spoiler:  Men



Pretty much nerds and anyone that looks like Tom Mason from Falling Skies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Spoiler:  Women



Magical Space ladies, such as these lovely ladies,


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

Athera said:


> 'no parties unless it's birthdays'... so true, I hate being dragged along to parties.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> well you're in luck because I happen to posses all 3 of those brilliant qualities.




Haha, I know right.  When I have a girlfriend in the future if they try to drag me into a party I'll just be like no, sorry, but it's over XD....


In all seriousness though I forgot to mention she can't drink, smoke, or do drugs.  AT ALL.  I've already made a vow in my life a couple years ago to never drink a sip of alcohol in my life, even when I'm 21 and above and it's legal.  It may seem odd as crap to people, but that's my vow and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## pippy1994 (Aug 24, 2015)

To be honest I have a thing for chubby guys, their cuddles are the best. <3
Taller than me and I tend to like guys with dark hair.
Personality is the most important thing, someone who has motivation and goals for their future.

Must love animals, if they don't like rodents then it isn't going to work out. Would want kids in the future and preferably someone who doesn't smoke, although I have dated guys who smoke, my current bf is a smoker and is trying to quit.

As for drugs, definitely not. Although my boyfriend has done them in the past, and his friends still do them. >.>
But oh well.


----------



## chronic (Aug 25, 2015)

An ideal canidate must be willing to pursue their dreams and meet their needs as they see fit. Even if it includes ditching me in the process, that's number one. 

Exact specifications include, but are not limited to: having an unquestionably unquenchable thist and desire to travel to different places and experience whatever the world has to offer. Interesting and opinionated. No serious health issues. An open and inquiring mind. An interest in the world of design. A strong understanding and respect of the power of nature and maintaining the natural beauty of our planet earth. Adequate hygiene. Slightly unpredictable. At least 175 cm in height, but not an absolute deal breaker. Strong and resilient sexual appetite, a must. No criminal record. Has a good credit history. Knows self-defense and how to take charge physical and psychologically, when necessary. Sexy. Vegetarian. Willing to take risks (i.e. adventurous). Nonsmoker. An understanding of the importance of maintaining mind, body, and spirit. Not an a**hole. Knows how to make me laugh. Speaks English reasonably well and utilizes a fairly extensive and varied vocabulary. Chill (reasonably). Doesn't use social media, Instagram exempt. Does not think getting drunk and acting foolish is a good time under any circumstances, whatsoever. Strong natural eyebrow game; "on fleek", if you will. Compassionate. Understanding. Capable of preparing food unsupervised. Stylish (has their own taste). Respects boundaries. Keeps it real, 24/7 (not manipulative). OK with making sacrifices, as long as they do not interfere with their needs (see above). Respects silence. Is highly conscious and aware of 3rd dimensional reality, preferably. Creative. Not a people pleaser. Confident (i.e. does their thing and dgaf who anyone else thinks or says, within reason). Has a pleasant / non-annoying voice. Minimal body hair. No face tattoos or too many piercings. Knows when to put their smartphone away, if they have one. Responsible. Flexible. Must be non-judgemental. Knows how to communicate their feelings and emotions without any restraint. Intimate. 

That's everything I can think of at the moment.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 25, 2015)

major requirements would be umm

be generally optimistic/caring/outgoing. this is the exact opposite of me but im attracted to these type of people. i find them interesting i guess, because im a very gloomy person.
dont be a bigot
share some of my interests. whether it be politics or video games. 
*no sex.* im asexual and i have no interest in sex at all. if they pressure me into it i will cut it off.
but i do like to cuddle and im a cuddly type of person so they gotta like snuggling and stuff

minor things
i prefer girls more to guys. guys are..okay i suppose i just have higher standards for men
my bff gotta approve them. i place my bff before anyone i date so yeah. everytime my bff disliked my partner it was usually for good reasons.. i just wish i had listened to my bff before


----------



## pafupafu (Aug 26, 2015)

appearance-wise, my favourite thing about someone is their eyes and their hair. man, I especially love gingers. they're just so cute! also I'm more into chubby girls, short girls, etc. but really I love them all because everyone is perfect hehe.

as for personalities, I need someone who can deal with my anxiety and won't get annoyed when I ask them if they still like me for the 20th time that morning. someone who is patient, understanding, and is aware of my insecurities with relationships but doesn't mind them anyway. warm, inviting personality. also someone who likes to snuggle and tell me I'm cute. my favourite type of affection is nuzzles and cute flirting hehe. also its an absolute REQUIREMENT that they must love cats otherwise we will not work!!


----------



## peppy villager (Aug 26, 2015)

Tall guys with dark hair who hate themselves and wear floral button downs.

...That's the guy I've been completely stupidly in love with for 2 1/2 years. I don't know. He's my type. 

I guess if I wasn't fixated on him and I was looking for someone, I would look for:
-tall 
-dark hair (never been into blondes much)
-intelligent
-socially aware
-kind hearted and a good person
-not a republican lmao
-shared my political views for the most part
-likes weird indie movies
-likes driving around at sunset with the radio on 
-likes to stay in bed watching movies AND go hiking and swimming
-likes breakfast foods, coffee dates, pizza dates, roller skate dates, movie dates, park dates, and just all kinds of dates
-is just jealous enough that i feel loved, not so jealous that i feel suffocated
-is just the right amount of clingy
-someone supportive of my depression issues
-someone who will help me with school and other life obstacles, and just support me in a mature way
-is okay with alcohol or at least doesn't mind being around it occasionally 
-doesn't necessarily have to be the most romantic person in the world, because i'm not either
-someone who is WILLING TO TALK ABOUT THEIR FEELINGS AND EMOTIONS, ffs i cannot stand people who won't talk about it.
-yeah that's all. and these aren't ALL requirements, they're just things I think would be nice.


----------



## iamnothyper (Aug 26, 2015)

at the rate i'm going.... fictional.


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

hahaha, i'm way too familiar with that feel.


----------



## Joy (Aug 26, 2015)

Hmm let's see

1.If I guy can genuinely make me laugh that's such a big plus for me.
2. He's gotta be atleast an inch taller than me ( I'm 5'7 1/2), I'm not into short guys
3. Pursuing an education
4. A kind and understanding person
5.Able to listen

Meh there's more but these are the basics


----------



## riummi (Aug 26, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Haha, I know right.  When I have a girlfriend in the future if they try to drag me into a party I'll just be like no, sorry, but it's over XD....
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though I forgot to mention she can't drink, smoke, or do drugs.  AT ALL.  I've already made a vow in my life a couple years ago to never drink a sip of alcohol in my life, even when I'm 21 and above and it's legal.  It may seem odd as crap to people, but that's my vow and I'm sticking to it.



o.e not even like a bit of alcohol? like even if its a pina colada? Not even a sip of wine? (though i hate wine lol) ;-; it does seem odd as heck to me.


----------



## AmericanBeauty (Aug 26, 2015)

-dark hair (usually)
-light eyes (usually)
-thin (bones don't bother me)
-collarbones are a must
-funny
-dimples
-kind to not just me, but other people in general
-well-rounded (doesn't just sit at home all day doing nothing/just goes to school)
-takes interest in my interests and vice versa
-is willing to eat pizza with pineapple on it for me


----------



## Princess (Aug 26, 2015)

TALL

Not really a requirement but it's a huge plus if they're taller than me.
And personality wise, I just like someone I can laugh with a lot, who's a tease, and is just generally a nice human being.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2015)

riummi said:


> o.e not even like a bit of alcohol? like even if its a pina colada? Not even a sip of wine? (though i hate wine lol) ;-; it does seem odd as heck to me.



Let me rephrase that.  She can have an alcoholic drink if she wants, she just can't go overboard.  Meaning no getting drunk, at all.  A glass of wine for her to have or two is fine, but no more.  I myself won't be drinking anything though except water or maybe a soda.  Party people who are in their 20's and drink a lot disgust the crap out of me.  :/


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 27, 2015)

Someone with more stability in life than me.


----------



## Mino (Aug 27, 2015)

Dark skinned with a 6th grade education.


----------



## riummi (Aug 27, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Let me rephrase that.  She can have an alcoholic drink if she wants, she just can't go overboard.  Meaning no getting drunk, at all.  A glass of wine for her to have or two is fine, but no more.  I myself won't be drinking anything though except water or maybe a soda.  Party people who are in their 20's and drink a lot disgust the crap out of me.  :/



Oohh lol ok that sounds totally reasonable to me xD ty for answering haha


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2015)

Mino said:


> Dark skinned with a 6th grade education.



I'm sorry.... I never passed the 6th grade..... :')


Also, aside from the joke may I say that your signature always makes me laugh whenever I see it.  It's perfect.  :')


----------



## AS176 (Aug 28, 2015)

Someone who i find attractive and is a nice person. Preferably an outgoing person, whos also smart and socially conscious


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

I find myself attracted much more to introverted, geeky girls. It's strange.

Otherwise, though, I'm into women who can laugh with me, and we can just, you know, have fun with each other, look out for each other and use each other's shoulder or lap to cry on.


----------



## Luxanna (Aug 28, 2015)

I dont say I have a type or anything ,I like/dated all kinds of dudes xD but somethings I find attractive
I just would love a guy who gives me the attention when needed, and is nice and surprises me with little love gestures to be happy tbh
Bonus points
Being taller than me
I love love love "puffy long hair" shaggy hairstyles - drools xD-
a nice tan or light color'd skin( plus pretty eyes, like blue, green hazel eyes.
Enjoys online games/consoles


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Aug 29, 2015)

tbh i just like guys who are into the emo/scene fashion, are able to deal with the fact that i'm mentally ill, and are taller than me. 

i'm a simple gay guy. 


i like dark-haired boys and breakfast foods.





ive turned into a homosexual ron swanson goodbye im out


----------



## Mino (Aug 30, 2015)

Ryu said:


> I'm sorry.... I never passed the 6th grade..... :')
> 
> 
> Also, aside from the joke may I say that your signature always makes me laugh whenever I see it.  It's perfect.  :')



ey bb


----------



## axo (Aug 30, 2015)

Tall, slender, pale, wears a suit, likes kids, is slenderman.

Jk tho, I like nerdy guys with scraggly beards markiplier, I like girls with glasses, nerdy also, isn't afraid to be who she is.


----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 30, 2015)

Tall, thin, cute, nice hair but a bit messy, funny, has similar music sense, does not do drugs, does not drink excessively, kind, respectful


----------



## axo (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh and I am a girl with short hair, I prefer short hair on girls

- - - Post Merge - - -

I forgot to add that x3


----------



## Trundle (Aug 30, 2015)

I have natural leadership abilities so I need someone who is a follower. Most relationships need one of each or butting of heads will happen. I don't need someone who is particularly smart or intelligent - I think that most relationships will work if people think things through and learn the other person. Tolerance, respect, and knowing that love is a choice, not an action. 
I personally also need someone who respects my personal space and understands that I need some alone time. I will obviously respect the same for them. I think any relationship will work as long as it's not built on flirty romance. 

Physically, I like brown or red hair. It just depends from person to person to be honest. I'm quite content with my current SO.


----------



## riummi (Aug 31, 2015)

i usually tend to like fire types, but ghost and electric types are gr8 too


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

riummi said:


> i usually tend to like fire types, but ghost and electric types are gr8 too



Don't you think the riummi type is best, though?


----------



## riummi (Aug 31, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Don't you think the riummi type is best, though?



Y yes, it is the best. Riummi x riummi = otp


----------

